# My SET(M)/ILR Checklist



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

i will be applying for ILR in the next few weeks (Second FLR(M) expiry date 19/03/2018) . Please read through the list and let me know if i need to add/remove anything. Thanks

SET(M)/ILR Checklist:

1.0 Introduction & Identity

Copy of Visa Application Form (SET M) 
Confirmation of knowledge of life in the UK test completion
Confirmation of English language test Trinity London 
Confirmation of payment for priority appointment 
Applicant’s Current Passport
Applicant Previous Passport (Cancelled)
Applicant current Biometric resident card 
Sponsor’s Passport
Sponsor’s Birth Certificate 
Son’s passport 
Son’s Birth Certificate 
Police registration 
Passport Photos for Applicant (2) (named & signed)
Passport Photo of Sponsor (1) (named & signed)

2.0 Employment & Income (Cat A, applicant income)

Applicant’s Employment Contract 
Letter from employer confirming employment details 
Applicant’s Payslips – 6 months 
Letter from employer confirming that payslips are authentic to originals.
Joint Account bank statements – 6 months 
Applicant’s P60

Sponsor’s Employment Contract 
Letter from employer confirming employment details 
Sponsor’s Payslips – 6 months 
Sponsor’s P60

3.0 Accommodation

Joint Lease Agreement covering June 2015 – June 2016
Mortgage Offer 
Annual Mortgage statement
Copy-Mortgage Deed 
Land registry – official copy of register of title

4.0 Cohabitation & Relationship

Council Tax Bills (Joint names) 
Water Bills (Joint names)
Bank statements (Joint names)
Electric & Gas Bill (Joint names) 
Sky and Virgin Broadband letters (Applicant’s name)
NHS Letters (Sponsor’s name) 
TV Licence letters (Sponsor’s name)
Student Loan Statement (Sponsor’s name)


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

Any help with this would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

It would be great if someone could have a look through the list and let me know if all good.

Thank you


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks good to me! I don’t think you need your sponsors birth certificate. I presume your list of correspondence to prove co-habitation is spread evenly over the two and a half years? I can’t really comment on evidence for your son as I am not sure what is required. Were you able to get an appointment at the PSC of your choice?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I am guessing that you need to combine incomes in order to meet the financial requirement?

You don't need any birth certificates, you also don't need a police registration certificate (spouses of British citizens are exempt). The P60s won't cover any of the relevant financial period and won't be useful. 

Otherwise it looks ok except I can't comment on the correspondence evidence since you haven't provided dates


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Looks good to me! I don’t think you need your sponsors birth certificate. I presume your list of correspondence to prove co-habitation is spread evenly over the two and a half years? I can’t really comment on evidence for your son as I am not sure what is required. Were you able to get an appointment at the PSC of your choice?


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

I will try to post some correspondence dates when completely ready.
My son is British, so no evidence required for him
I was lucky to get an appointment at the PSC and time of my choice  

Thank you


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> I am guessing that you need to combine incomes in order to meet the financial requirement?
> 
> You don't need any birth certificates, you also don't need a police registration certificate (spouses of British citizens are exempt). The P60s won't cover any of the relevant financial period and won't be useful.
> 
> Otherwise it looks ok except I can't comment on the correspondence evidence since you haven't provided dates


Hi,

Thanks for you reply

I can apply just using my income, as it is way over the 18600 required, but will combine anyway.
I will try to post correspondence dates when i have them all ready.

Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You should really not include financial/employment evidence from both if you meet the requirement yourself. It just adds confusion to your application.


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> You should really not include financial/employment evidence from both if you meet the requirement yourself. It just adds confusion to your application.


I did include both in my second FLR (M) and all went fine.

Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Ok but it's not recommended, it's just unnecessary paperwork, and there's no reason to do it. Your choice.


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

clever-octopus said:


> Ok but it's not recommended, it's just unnecessary paperwork, and there's no reason to do it. Your choice.


How would i answer this question in SET(M) Form page 27 

You and your sponsor’s total combined income from salaried employment? £........

Thank you


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

jiji bakari said:


> How would i answer this question in SET(M) Form page 27
> 
> You and your sponsor’s total combined income from salaried employment? £........
> 
> Thank you



If you are using both you and your sponsors salary then add them together and enter the value here.


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

John__Q said:


> If you are using both you and your sponsors salary then add them together and enter the value here.


I meant if i would only use my salary. Thanks


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Then just enter your own salary details.


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

Just a bit of background, i was last granted second FLR(M) on 19 September 2015 , my appointment for ILR is on 10 March 2018.

My list for correspondence for SET(M):

- Council Tax bills joint names (2017/2018 dated: 12/03/2017 , 2016/2017 dated: 19/09/2016 and 2015/2016 dated: 13 /03/2015 ) 

- Bank statements Joint names ( 08 Sep - 06 Oct 2015 , 05 Mar - 05 Apr 2016 , welcome letter to nationwide when switching , 16 September 2016 , 16 March 2017 , 16 June 2017 , account anniversary letter dated February 2018)

- Water Bills (letters addressed to wife, but i am an additional account holder and my name is on the letters on the right side ) ( bill dated 9 September 2016 , water supply from 01 Apr 2016 to 31 March 2017 )

- Co-op energy joint names( two letters: one about paying too much and the second one is "we are sorry to see you leaving " ) can i use these ? the bills themselves are just in my name.

- can i use driving licenses ( they both have the same address ) 

- i have affinity water statement (for information only ) in both names dated: 27 Jan 2018 , but the other water bills are in my name only.

Thank you


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

Any help with this would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

You need to provide 6 items of correspondence covering the 2.5 year period which lists both your names. 
Or 12 items for statements where only your name is listed.

Council tax dated: 13 /03/2015 is too early. 

Not sure if sorry you are leaving can use used. Maybe someone here can comment. It is a letter after all.


I don't think providing drivers license is valid. Its not on the list. 



> Examples of acceptable items of correspondence:
> • Letters or other documents from government departments or agencies, for example HM Revenue and Customs, Department
> for Work and Pensions, DVLA, TV Licensing.
> • Letters or other documents from your GP, a hospital or other local health service about medical treatments, appointments,
> ...


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

John__Q said:


> You need to provide 6 items of correspondence covering the 2.5 year period which lists both your names.
> Or 12 items for statements where only your name is listed.
> 
> Council tax dated: 13 /03/2015 is too early.
> ...


In the UKVI list, it says letters or other documents and the DVLA is one of them.

I think there are more options than just the 6 items when joint and 12 when one name. you can have 8, if 4 in joint and 4 single names.

Thanks for your help


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

If you have children, do you have any letters addressed to you both, or any doctors / hospital letters addressed to you both.


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

londoner007 said:


> If you have children, do you have any letters addressed to you both, or any doctors / hospital letters addressed to you both.


I have a child, but the letters are addressed to him only. 

I have NHS , student loan and HMRC letters in my partners name, i will use those as well. Thank you


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

I am still trying to trim my cohabitation evidence for my appointment next week, i have a new list, it would be very helpful if someone can verify and let me know their opinion. 

just a reminder my second FLR(M) was granted 19/09/2015 and will expire 19/03/2018. Thank you 

Cohabitation & Relationship list:

Tenancy agreement September 2015 (Joint names) 
Barclays Bank statement October 2015 (Joint names)
Council tax bill 2016/2017 dated: March 2016 (Joint names)
Council tax bill 2017/2018 dated: March 2017(Joint names) 
Thames water bill April 2016 - March 2017 (i am an additional account holder,so joint names) 
HMRC Annual Tax Summary 2016/2017 dated 06/17(Sponsor’s name) 
HMRC Annual Tax Summary 2016/2017 dated 06/17(Applicant’s name) 
Nationwide Bank statement July 2017 (Joint names)
Halifax Annual Mortgage statement August 2017 (Joint names)
Title from Land registry printed on 18 Dec 2017 ( joint names)
Co-op energy letter 18 January 2018 (Joint names)
Affinity water statement of account 27 January 2018 (joint names)
Nationwide FlexPlus account anniversary letter February 2018 (joint names)


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

You only need to provide 6 items of correspondence spread evenly over the 2.5 years. You have 12 above?


----------



## jiji bakari (Feb 16, 2015)

John__Q said:


> You only need to provide 6 items of correspondence spread evenly over the 2.5 years. You have 12 above?


I know. I am struggling to choose because i have so many and at the same time i don't want to be short.

i am going for a premium center appointment and the decision will made there and then.

anyway, my appointment is next week, i will see if i feel comfortable putting it down to 6.

how about you, did you apply yet? whats your cohabitation evidence looking like?

Thnaks


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

They only ask for 6 joint letters so this is all you need to submit. No reason for adding any more. If you don't have enough joint letters then you will need one in each of your names.

Doing my english test next week and will be applying as soon as I get the result.

For my cohabitation I have used joint letters spread roughly every 4-5 months over the 2.5 year period from 3 sources (council tax, water, bank statement) 

Submitting only 6.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

If you have solid 6 documents then submit those, if unsure then take all 12, they will probably look at them and take those that are relevant, but don't count on that.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jiji bakari said:


> I know. I am struggling to choose because i have so many and at the same time i don't want to be short.
> 
> i am going for a premium center appointment and the decision will made there and then.
> 
> ...


All your items are strong choices. Choose 6 to include that are fairly evenly spread out over the last 2.5 years. Since you have a premium appointment, just take the extras with you and if they feel what you have submitted is insufficient, they will ask you if you have anything else.


----------

